# Ground driving my team! (pics & vid)



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

*Great job!!!!* Your boys look like real pros!!! _(and)_ I am sure it was no easy task trying to film and drive at the same time. Hey, maybe they should have a head set for filming like they do for cell phones when your driving. LOL!!!! Cant wait to see those two hooked to the wagon. Keep us updated.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

they look great together


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

What a smart looking team of horses.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Good looking pair


----------

